# Livestock guardians for sheep and cattle?



## Back to Nature (Apr 27, 2013)

If I have a mixed herd of sheep and cattle, and I used donkeys and/or dogs to guard them, what would the ideal ratio for the animals be? For example, one donkey for every two cattle and three sheep? I don't have any idea; I'll research it more before doing it but was wondering if anyone had experience.

If it helps, I'd be in Wyoming (predators would be mountain lions, wolves, etc.) I don't want to kill the predators (except one or two during hunting season) but I don't want to lose my herds either.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 27, 2013)

I know nothing about donkeys but for dogs it is not really a ratio of animals. It is a combination of factors. Size of land needing patrolled, intensity of predators, and number of livestock.


----------



## Back to Nature (Apr 27, 2013)

Okay then. I was wondering if there was an ideal ratio. I'll have to wait and see what property I can get them before I decide how many to get.


----------



## Bossroo (Apr 28, 2013)

Some donkeys may be good guardians , while others will perceive newborns as invaders and will kill, maim, and destroy them.


----------



## Back to Nature (Apr 28, 2013)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> Some donkeys may be good guardians , while others will perceive newborns as invaders and will kill, maim, and destroy them.


Would dogs or llamas be better then?


----------



## elevan (Apr 28, 2013)

Back to Nature said:
			
		

> Bossroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Llamas must be tested to guard as all do not have the temperment for it.  The same situation applies....how much area....how many animals are they guarding...?

I loved my llama guard but my next guard animal will be a dog or two.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 28, 2013)

Although there are llamas and donkeys that are excellent guardians there are many that do not do well with new lambs/kids being born etc.


I prefer dogs over other types of Guardians because dog deter the predators from ever coming in the pasture to begin with. It is the first line of defense, whereas donkeys and llamas may stomp and kick the predator to death the predator is already IN the pasture.
With dogs IF a predator manages to come through then the dogs will kill it. I find LGD teams are best. There again if you have hundreds of acres and lots of livestock you will need way more than 2 dogs... more like a pack... 5,7,10...depending on all those factors.

Dogs deter and that I think is the biggest factor. 

Hope this helps with all your researching.


----------



## Back to Nature (Apr 29, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Although there are llamas and donkeys that are excellent guardians there are many that do not do well with new lambs/kids being born etc.
> 
> 
> I prefer dogs over other types of Guardians because dog deter the predators from ever coming in the pasture to begin with. It is the first line of defense, whereas donkeys and llamas may stomp and kick the predator to death the predator is already IN the pasture.
> ...


Definitely. In that case, I'll go with dogs. I'd have different size herds; I was thinking of raising a few hundred sheep and cattle to sell, and then have a few herds of various animals for myself. Obviously it'll all depend on what resources I can get my hands on. I have an ideal property, but it probably doesn't exist.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 29, 2013)

I think we all have that "ideal property"  but either it is unaffordable or in some other country.


----------



## Back to Nature (Apr 29, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I think we all have that "ideal property"  but either it is unaffordable or in some other country.


lol What's your ideal property?


----------

